# You gotta do work



## Amy (Jan 15, 2015)

Soooooo, this thread is about me. Actually not me, but my future career. And... there's a problem: I don't know what I want to do. But I know how I want to spend my money: travelling the world. It's a kind of dream that I have. I think I have to earn a lot of money to make it come true, or maybe not, so I beg ask for your advice, because I want to have a job that fulfills my needs. Btw do I have to be a backpacker to make my dream come true?
Oh, and if that helps, my midheaven is in Gemini and my Mercury is in Sagittarius LOL!

EDIT: Ask anything you want. I'm 16 and I'm nerdy. I like almost all subjects in school (Portuguese grammar is boring, but literature is AWESOME!), and I consider myself the best student in my class :tongue: (OK I'M ONE OF THE BEST, tbh I don't consider myself the best at all because there are people who study way more than me. I just quickly learn things).


----------



## leictreon (Jan 4, 2016)

Oh god, are you me? Because everything you said also applies to me (ok, except for the sign... I'm a Taurus :tongue: and I'm 21)


----------



## Amy (Jan 15, 2015)

leictreon said:


> Oh god, are you me? Because everything you said also applies to me (ok, except for the sign... I'm a Taurus :tongue: and I'm 21)


Maybe we are different aspects of the same person :shocked:


----------



## Gossip Goat (Nov 19, 2013)

I've heard those zodiac's make wonderful adult entertainers. According to several on reddit some of them make bank. Although I don't know what it's like in BR, but I don't think it would be too different.

I don't think it would be too hard to be a travelling one.


----------



## leictreon (Jan 4, 2016)

Karla said:


> Maybe we are different aspects of the same person :shocked:


I've met some people similar to me. Maybe you're actually an INFP. Maybe we should have a club or something :laughing:


----------



## Amy (Jan 15, 2015)

leictreon said:


> I've met some people similar to me. Maybe you're actually an INFP. Maybe we should have a club or something :laughing:


Haha dunno! :blushed:


----------



## Amy (Jan 15, 2015)

Gossip Goat said:


> I've heard those zodiac's make wonderful adult entertainers. According to several on reddit some of them make bank. Although I don't know what it's like in BR, but I don't think it would be too different.
> 
> I don't think it would be too hard to be a travelling one.


What are you talking about?

How?! This thread was made specifically for the "hows" and "whats"!


----------



## VoxPopuli (Aug 21, 2016)

Gossip Goat said:


> I've heard those zodiac's make wonderful adult entertainers. According to several on reddit some of them make bank. Although I don't know what it's like in BR, but I don't think it would be too different.
> 
> I don't think it would be too hard to be a travelling one.


Did you just suggest a 16yr old become a stripper?


----------



## Advoc8 (Aug 30, 2016)

Karla said:


> Soooooo, this thread is about me. Actually not me, but my future career. And... there's a problem: I don't know what I want to do. But I know how I want to spend my money: travelling the world. It's a kind of dream that I have.


So... actually, you _do_ know what you want to do.:happy:

Now it's just a question of how to get there.

Before I go any further, just so you know, I just spent a year and a half traveling the world. You don't need to be a backpacker. You just need to decide how you want to spend your money (I stayed in decent hotels or rented apartments, and bought groceries instead of eating out a lot). Yeah, I had a lot of money that allowed me to be able to do everything I did. But I have met many people that told me they traveled the world when they were much younger than me and would sleep on beaches, work on farms or make other concessions to fuel their dream while they went for it.

if you take the traditional (read: advised) route and go into your dream with some experience, planning and money, there are a few things to consider about work:
- Do you want a job or a career, or both?
- Do you want your work to mean something more than just a paycheck toward your goal (world travel) or do you want to "make a difference" in the world with your work, or both?
- How soon, or how long, do you want to achieve your dream of traveling the world?

You might want to go map it out on paper, poster board, or do something on a computer that helps you start answering those questions.
If you don't have clear answers, don't worry... time and experience will help.

Other ways to start figuring things out: Guidance, school or career counselor, career planning books, videos.

Here's something to consider when it comes to trying to decide about "what you want to do with your life": 
Enough Already About The Job-Hopping Millennials | FiveThirtyEight

The bottom line is that achieving your dream is quite possible, and it's never too early or too late to go for it. Just make sure you don't limit yourself or make yourself unhappy to get there. Keep telling yourself and others you want to travel the world. Reinforce that idea in yourself, and in your work.


----------



## Gossip Goat (Nov 19, 2013)

VoxPopuli said:


> Did you just suggest a 16yr old become a stripper?


For her _future _career. She wouldn't be sixteen. Adult entertainer also implies pornography or prostitution. Stripping seems more tame though. It's also less hands on.

Maybe I should make the salvation that I'm joking.

@Karla, if you wish, take some fun personality tests. I used sokanu a while ago. Although they're not entirely accurate, it gives you a list of careers that relate to your interests.


----------



## leictreon (Jan 4, 2016)

Karla said:


> Haha dunno! :blushed:


I need to meet you someday and do nerdy stuff with you and bring other friends who are like me and it would be fun (and don't forget traveling around the world) :blushed:

But back on topic... I don't know. I literally have no idea what I'll do once I graduate (I'm leaving the country, but once I'm there I don't know what kind of job I'll get) I have _severe_ anxiety problems that make it hard for me to look for a job, particularly in this competitive and dominant market. 

What kind of job would you like?


----------



## VoxPopuli (Aug 21, 2016)

Gossip Goat said:


> For her _future _career. She wouldn't be sixteen. Adult entertainer also implies pornography or prostitution. Stripping seems more tame though. It's also less hands on.


Depends on the state. :shocked:



Gossip Goat said:


> Maybe I should make the salvation that I'm joking.


Aww, I was hoping maybe this was an indication you were making a career change.


----------



## leictreon (Jan 4, 2016)

I did @Gossip Goat 's test










Interesting


----------



## Gossip Goat (Nov 19, 2013)

VoxPopuli said:


> Depends on the state. :shocked:
> 
> 
> Aww, I was hoping maybe this was an indication you were making a career change.


If my plans don't fall through it would be something to consider. That or drug lord. Maybe hitman. So many options.


----------



## VoxPopuli (Aug 21, 2016)

Gossip Goat said:


> If my plans don't fall through it would be something to consider.


If this happens PM me and I'll be happy to throw some ones in your general vicinity.


----------



## Gossip Goat (Nov 19, 2013)

VoxPopuli said:


> If this happens PM me and I'll be happy to throw some ones in your general vicinity.


Hopefully this won't take place in Texas.


----------



## VoxPopuli (Aug 21, 2016)

Gossip Goat said:


> Hopefully this won't take place in Texas.


Wait, what? Don't doxx me bro.

But I'm willing to drive to see the hottest girl on PerC. :wink:


----------



## Amy (Jan 15, 2015)

Gossip Goat said:


> For her _future _career. She wouldn't be sixteen. Adult entertainer also implies pornography or prostitution. Stripping seems more tame though. It's also less hands on.
> 
> Maybe I should make the salvation that I'm joking.
> 
> @Karla, if you wish, take some fun personality tests. I used sokanu a while ago. Although they're not entirely accurate, it gives you a list of careers that relate to your interests.


Thank you... :dry:


----------



## Gossip Goat (Nov 19, 2013)

VoxPopuli said:


> Wait, what? Don't doxx me bro.
> 
> But I'm willing to drive to see the hottest girl on PerC. :wink:


I wouldn't :shocked: just gotta be mindful of probation laws.


----------



## VoxPopuli (Aug 21, 2016)

Gossip Goat said:


> I wouldn't :shocked: just gotta be mindful of probation laws.


I'm not on probation anymore... are you?

Why would they even care? Can't be in a place that serves alcohol? That's OK we can have a private show somewhere else. :wink:


----------



## Gossip Goat (Nov 19, 2013)

VoxPopuli said:


> I'm not on probation anymore... are you?
> 
> Why would they even care? Can't be in a place that serves alcohol? That's OK we can have a private show somewhere else. :wink:


I've yet to indulge in criminal activity. 

Oh and ooh la la~


----------



## VoxPopuli (Aug 21, 2016)

Gossip Goat said:


> I've yet to indulge in criminal activity.


That doesn't sound any fun, you need to be a bad girl at least once in your life to see how it feels. :happy:


----------



## General Lee Awesome (Sep 28, 2014)

you are 16. Unless you planning to die young, there is no need for you to worry about what specific jobs you going to do in life yet. 

Whatever you think you like to do now will probably change when you reach 20, or once you get a realistic taste of it.


Figure out a general direction you want to work towards. Science? art? social work? Trades? regulations enforcement? law? etc.


----------



## Amy (Jan 15, 2015)

leictreon said:


> I need to meet you someday and do nerdy stuff with you and bring other friends who are like me and it would be fun (and don't forget traveling around the world) :blushed:
> 
> But back on topic... I don't know. I literally have no idea what I'll do once I graduate (I'm leaving the country, but once I'm there I don't know what kind of job I'll get) I have _severe_ anxiety problems that make it hard for me to look for a job, particularly in this competitive and dominant market.
> 
> What kind of job would you like?


Great! :kitteh: I thought you were 18 or 19 btw

I hope you'll know what to do!

I don't know, but I'd like to do something linked to science. I'm going to choose Psychology or Biotechnology at uni, but I'll probably not study none of them. I like very much Humanities, and I became better in them than in Math, the subject that used to be my favorite. I think in a lot of things tbh, like Diplomacy haha. Dunno. When I think about how I can be good in any job I want and that I can like what I do, any job seems to be a good option.


----------



## shameless (Apr 21, 2014)

Gossip Goat said:


> For her _future _career. She wouldn't be sixteen. Adult entertainer also implies pornography or prostitution. Stripping seems more tame though. It's also less hands on.
> 
> Maybe I should make the salvation that I'm joking.
> 
> @Karla, if you wish, take some fun personality tests. I used sokanu a while ago. Although they're not entirely accurate, it gives you a list of careers that relate to your interests.


Actually pretty close test to what my career assessment at my university said.

1. Principal
Apparently they think its a really good idea for me to corrupt today's youth 
(muhahaha). Always get that as a top result on career assessments.

2. Care Administrator

3. Operation Manager

4. Professor (not sure what specialty I am supposedly supposed to profess this result must be because I like to hear the sound of my own voice)

5. Marketing Manager

6. Funeral Director (heh that sure came out of left field I can manage the dead)

7. Compliance Manager

8. Public Relations

9. Guidance Counselor (more suggestions I should corrupt todays youth)

10. Merchandiser

11. Sociologist

12. A model (this baffles me wtf yes if only I were 7 inches taller and anorexic).

13. Recruiter

(Funny result I got thru my university, Casino Pit Boss, really thats actually a listed career thru a college career assessment, wtf)

Anyways karla I would recommend her test on a serious note it was really close to the professional assessment I did.


----------



## AriesLilith (Jan 6, 2013)

Hi there fellow Gemini MC  I'm Aries with an Aries stellium including Mercury. XD

I will tell you a little secret... Not everyone is born with The One Passion, passions can be developed by doing what we come to enjoy and doing what we can be good at. Also, not everyone is a specialist, many people are actually generalists too. Personally I'm aiming for being a generalist-specialist, meaning I specialize myself in the same field (IT) but being good with a few different areas (programming, design, business and so on). My passion for IT did not born naturally, I came to enjoy it more and more and feel more and more passionate by time. During university I struggled to finish my course because I felt pointless and alone despite enjoying peogramming, but it was when I've started working that passion slowly came.
Even so, career is not static for life. Many people changed fields depending on market availability and where they can be good at and enjoy it, plus earn for living. Money is still important because why else would we need a job? We could simply do what pleases us without worrying about earning a living lol. And then some people prioritize other things than career so they need jobs to sustain their hobbies, where they really are passionate about.

Being a Gemini MC probably points out to more of a generalist type career, with different talents and creativity.

But maybe you can look for alternate ways instead of traditional roads? For example, some people managed to succeed in monetizing their passions, like love for traveling, by making money from writing the trips they make, funded by the very money from the writings.
Of course it's not always easy, not everyone can succeed and it might require learning a lot, like how to build social media presence and attract followers to read your blogs and such. Then how does one figure out how to have people pay and find value on what you can do out of your trips?
Or maybe you can find jobs which requires traveling and you can enjoy and learn to be good at. Photography something else maybe. 

Life is often about how many alternatives we can figure out, and pick which are the best for us given the pros and cons and what we prioritize. Might not be perfect, but maybe ome can be more achievable.


----------

